# Using mesh tape for inside corners



## PrecisionTaping

TNTSERVICES said:


> Does it flex and move or not?


Haha sorry Rob. 
My line of thoughts are hard to follow.
There's so many people commenting on this thread I get lost with whats been said. When I was agreeing with "jb4211" who said: 

"someone on CT (I forget who) made a point of mentioning that if you take two joints, one with mesh and one with paper and see which one is stronger. The paper won every time. The mesh is designed to move, the paper...not so much. I've been using paper ever since I have no issues."

I kind'a contradicted myself from earlier when I said mesh has no flexibility. Clearly any tape will flex and or move. I was thinking more along the lines that when mesh does move, it tends to crack.
Whereas paper will hold stronger. Everything will move or flex if the house makes it do so. 
So when I was agreeing with him that was my line of though. In my earlier comment I shouldnt have stated that "there's no room for movement with fiber tape. It wont flex", what I should have said was "There's no room for movement with fiber tape. It cracks too easily."
Under pressure fiber tape will almost always crack before paper tape.
But everything has the possibility of flexing and moving, just wether or not it holds true.
Those are my thoughts.




TNTSERVICES said:


> Obviously all of these products have there place, even paper backed metal. It's silly to say that metal is flimsy and doesn't give a straight line. It's a lot more strong than just paper and of course it can help straighten a line.


I kind'a have to agree with Rob on this one "Butcherman".
I'll still probably never use the metal back crap for an inside corner.
But metal does tend to be stronger than paper. lol.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN

The metal may be stronger in the way it won't tear as easily. But that's it. The metal tape will not straighten an angle. It's not stiff enough and molds to a wall just like paper. If you don't believe me then snap a line. Level line is a much better option all around. It's stiffer, easier to cut and is a better finish product. It makes metal tape obsolete. I stand by my experience. Do what works for you. I just suggest replacing metal tape with level line. Then let me know what you think. Again, it's just my opinion.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

BUTCHERMAN said:


> The metal may be stronger in the way it won't tear as easily. But that's it. The metal tape will not straighten an angle. It's not stiff enough and molds to a wall just like paper. If you don't believe me then snap a line. Level line is a much better option all around. It's stiffer, easier to cut and is a better finish product. It makes metal tape obsolete. I stand by my experience. Do what works for you. I just suggest replacing metal tape with level line. Then let me know what you think. Again, it's just my opinion.


ya ya. To each his own eh?
Like I said, I would never use it anyways.
I only use paper tape on inside corners.
To use any type of metal backed bead or straight flex or anything thats not tape just seems ridiculous to me. lol.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

PrecisionTaping said:


> ya ya. To each his own eh?
> Like I said, I would never use it anyways.
> I only use paper tape on inside corners.
> To use any type of metal backed bead or straight flex or anything thats not tape just seems ridiculous to me. lol.


So who sands?


----------



## TNTRenovate

BUTCHERMAN said:


> The metal may be stronger in the way it won't tear as easily. But that's it. The metal tape will not straighten an angle. It's not stiff enough and molds to a wall just like paper. If you don't believe me then snap a line. Level line is a much better option all around. It's stiffer, easier to cut and is a better finish product. It makes metal tape obsolete. I stand by my experience. Do what works for you. I just suggest replacing metal tape with level line. Then let me know what you think. Again, it's just my opinion.


Butcher, we can go around and around with this.

Metal is stronger than paper...that's just physics. When I say paper I am speaking of plain paper. While metal does have flex, not nearly as much as plain paper. Again, it's silly to suggest otherwise. I have installed plenty of paper backed metal and it has helped straighten lines and even things out.

I will try level line. I am all for easier and better.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TNTSERVICES said:


> Butcher, we can go around and around with this.
> 
> Metal is stronger than paper...that's just physics. When I say paper I am speaking of plain paper. While metal does have flex, not nearly as much as plain paper. Again, it's silly to suggest otherwise. I have installed plenty of paper backed metal and it has helped straighten lines and even things out.
> 
> I will try level line. I am all for easier and better.


Snapping lines will be useless since your finished product will only be as good as the framing behind it. I used the metal paper stuff and have ended up using the good ole metal again. The worst thing for me was cleaning the corner between coats and scraping a piece of paper off.


----------



## TNTRenovate

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Snapping lines will be useless since your finished product will only be as good as the framing behind it. I used the metal paper stuff and have ended up using the good ole metal again. The worst thing for me was cleaning the corner between coats and scraping a piece of paper off.


Too much pressure...lighten up a bit.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TNTSERVICES said:


> Too much pressure...lighten up a bit.


Good point


----------



## TNTRenovate

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Good point


I wasn't talking about the tape! :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TNTSERVICES said:


> I wasn't talking about the tape! :laughing:


Figured


----------



## BUTCHERMAN

> TNTSERVICES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butcher, we can go around and around with this.
> 
> Metal is stronger than paper...that's just physics.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not arguing that. My point is that is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I say paper I am speaking of plain paper. While metal does have flex, not nearly as much as plain paper. Again, it's silly to suggest otherwise. I have installed plenty of paper backed metal and it has helped straighten lines and even things out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how without pre fills. If you build over the top you invite cracking. There will still be movement with settling and you risk peeling. My point is paper tape bonds better and is the way to go. The better way to straighten an angle is to do it before you tape. It's just my take. If it's not broke then don't fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try level line. I am all for easier and better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with that. I think you will like it and find many other uses for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## BUTCHERMAN

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Snapping lines will be useless since your finished product will only be as good as the framing behind it. I used the metal paper stuff and have ended up using the good ole metal again. The worst thing for me was cleaning the corner between coats and scraping a piece of paper off.


We just take different approaches to solving the problem. If the framing is off and you have a belly in the ceiling. What I would do would be this. When hanging the wall, you butt the factory edge to the ceiling. That’s when you see the belly. When taping I would use tite bond glue to fill the belly. Then take the screws out of the ceiling until the ceiling rests on the top of the wall. While the glue is fresh tape the angle. Your angle will be as straight as the factory edge of the sheet rock. It's very important to have your rockers on the same page as the tapers. The results speak for themselves.

Also, we need to understand framing. A lot of drywall people are quick to blame framing. That's not always the case. You need to understand ground settling, wood shrinks when the moisture dries up and how much bouncing around the framing gets by plumbers, electricians, etc. There are many factors that come into play between framing and rocking. Framers don't get the respect they earn. That said there are a few bad apples that make them all look bad. We have that in drywall as well. We need to remember that.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

BUTCHERMAN said:


> We just take different approaches to solving the problem. If the framing is off and you have a belly in the ceiling. What I would do would be this. When hanging the wall, you butt the factory edge to the ceiling. That’s when you see the belly. When taping I would use tite bond glue to fill the belly. Then take the screws out of the ceiling until the ceiling rests on the top of the wall. While the glue is fresh tape the angle. Your angle will be as straight as the factory edge of the sheet rock. It's very important to have your rockers on the same page as the tapers. The results speak for themselves.
> 
> Also, we need to understand framing. A lot of drywall people are quick to blame framing. That's not always the case. You need to understand ground settling, wood shrinks when the moisture dries up and how much bouncing around the framing gets by plumbers, electricians, etc. There are many factors that come into play between framing and rocking. Framers don't get the respect they earn. That said there are a few bad apples that make them all look bad. We have that in drywall as well. We need to remember that.


Very well said "Butcherman"!
Lets just leave it at that.
Everyone has their own tips and tricks.
As long as it works for you and you have a nice clean job and the client is happy. We might be all a little different in styles, but hopefully we should all strive for the same end product. Flawless.


----------



## onthelevel

*Mesh Sucks*

No offense to the mesh guys out there but the stuff sucks!!!
Invented for homeowner in my opinion.
Use paper of the metal inside corners for lasting results:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

onthelevel said:


> No offense to the mesh guys out there but the stuff stucks!!!
> Invented for homeowner in my opinion.
> Use paper of the metal inside corners for lasting results:thumbsup:


haha! I'll agree with you that mesh sucks.
But I have never used tape with the metal on the inside.
Probably never will either.
My regular paper tape does just fine. Great actually!!


----------



## Big Shoe

PrecisionTaping said:


> haha! I'll agree with you that mesh sucks.
> But I have never used tape with the metal on the inside.
> Probably never will either.
> My regular paper tape does just fine. Great actually!!


Are you a reincarnated Captain Sheetrock ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Big Shoe said:


> Are you a reincarnated Captain Sheetrock ?


I dont get it....


----------



## Big Shoe

PrecisionTaping said:


> I dont get it....


Brian, the Captain was a die hard paper tape only guy on this site. He totally fell off the radar here well over a year ago. :sad:

You just reminded me of him.:biggrin:


Anybody know what happened to Captain Sheetrock?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Big Shoe said:


> Brian, the Captain was a die hard paper tape only guy on this site. He totally fell off the radar here well over a year ago. :sad:
> 
> You just reminded me of him.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Anybody know what happened to Captain Sheetrock?


Hmm too bad...sounds like i would have liked his style


----------



## Zendik

Hard to get mesh tape to run in a bazooka....

:drink:


----------



## TNTRenovate

2buckcanuck said:


> Ill take a free lunch:whistling
> 
> TNT and I can meet in battle creek, then he can give me the $1,000 bucks he will owe me:laughing:


But you first have to come to my job and tell me where the tape and mesh are at...that's how you earn the $1000.

Who has two thumbs and never claimed to know more than a pro? This guy! Who has two thumbs and thinks that using the "pro" argument works every time? :whistling

Just think about it, you get to show off how much of a pro you really are! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

TNTSERVICES said:


> But you first have to come to my job and tell me where the tape and mesh are at...that's how you earn the $1000.
> 
> Just think about it, you get to show off how much of a pro you really are! :thumbup:


That would be like taking candy from a baby, to find the Tape and Mesh (????) I would just half to look at the big humps on your walls :laughing:

here some real taping work you can see at DWT http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/video-tours-dwt-members-jobs-2837/


----------



## TNTRenovate

2buckcanuck said:


> That would be like taking candy from a baby, to find the Tape and Mesh (????) I would just half to look at the big humps on your walls :laughing:
> 
> here some real taping work you can see at DWT http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/video-tours-dwt-members-jobs-2837/


Then game on, when ya comin'? Make sure to bring your $, a bet goes both ways!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TNTSERVICES said:


> Then game on, when ya comin'? Make sure to bring your $, a bet goes both ways!


I volunteer to be a unbiased third party to make sure the deal goes down fair.. :gunsmoke: 

For a fee of $50 gas and some lunch would be nice..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

TNTSERVICES said:


> Then game on, when ya comin'? Make sure to bring your $, a bet goes both ways!


We will keep the bet to what I'm talking about, That you don't know what your talking about. it's more realistic. You know neither one of us will cross the boarder to visit each other. So you just keep preaching I know what i know stuff, b/c you think your right b/c it's your so called OPINION. So please keep it coming, your making good cannon fadder, over at DWT :laughing: post 344 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/chit-chat-thread-1724/index18/


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

2buckcanuck said:


> We will keep the bet to what I'm talking about, That you don't know what your talking about. it's more realistic. You know neither one of us will cross the boarder to visit each other. So you just keep preaching I know what i know stuff, b/c you think your right b/c it's your so called OPINION. So please keep it coming, your making good cannon fadder, over at DWT :laughing: post 344 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/chit-chat-thread-1724/index18/


Do I still get my $50?


----------



## Mudshark

*fireproofing*

TNT - Are you aware that one of the properties of paper tape is that it is fireproof?

Have you checked with an insurance company and asked if they will still insure a home with mesh tape rather than the fireproof paper tape?

Hate to think that on some of your remodels you may be voiding the insurance that your customers have on their home?

Something to think about!:whistling


----------



## Chris G

When did paper become fireproof?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Mudshark said:


> TNT - Are you aware that one of the properties of paper tape is that it is fireproof?
> 
> Have you checked with an insurance company and asked if they will still insure a home with mesh tape rather than the fireproof paper tape?
> 
> Hate to think that on some of your remodels you may be voiding the insurance that your customers have on their home?
> 
> Something to think about!:whistling
> 
> http://yoursmiles.org/t-subject.php?page=5


Now thats just ridiculous!


----------



## Chris G

Are you aware that paper tape is not mould resistant. How many people have you killed with paper tape? How may lives have been snuffed out because you used paper tape? How many dreams have ended, families shattered because of paper tape? Are you comfortable walking into someone's home and using paper tape knowing that you may be silently killing their children?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Chris G said:


> Are you aware that paper tape is not mould resistant. How many people have you killed with paper tape? How may lives have been snuffed out because you used paper tape? How many dreams have ended, families shattered because of paper tape? Are you comfortable walking into someone's home and using paper tape knowing that you may be silently killing their children?


Thats a good point. All those poor children.. :laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Chris G said:


> When did paper become fireproof?


When you bed it in a compound composed mainly of rock...


----------



## Mudshark

Chris G said:


> When did paper become fireproof?


I guess you never went to drywallers school, but that is one of the five qualities of paper tape.


----------



## jkfox624




----------



## Chris G

TimelessQuality said:


> When you bed it in a compound composed mainly of rock...


Okay, but there's that other 95% of the board that has exposed paper. Well, until you paint it I guess. Anyhow, fiberglass tape is fireproof, so I'm not sure what the point is. Although it probably emits poisons when exposed to open flames. So in the end, whether or not you use paper tape or mesh tape, drywallers are all baby killers.


----------



## Mudshark

Chris G said:


> Are you aware that paper tape is not mould resistant. How many people have you killed with paper tape? How may lives have been snuffed out because you used paper tape? How many dreams have ended, families shattered because of paper tape? Are you comfortable walking into someone's home and using paper tape knowing that you may be silently killing their children?




And that is why we use paint over the drywall


----------



## TNTRenovate

2buckcanuck said:


> We will keep the bet to what I'm talking about, That you don't know what your talking about. it's more realistic. You know neither one of us will cross the boarder to visit each other. So you just keep preaching I know what i know stuff, b/c you think your right b/c it's your so called OPINION. So please keep it coming, your making good cannon fadder, over at DWT :laughing: post 344 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/chit-chat-thread-1724/index18/


Well I never accepted your bet, because I never claimed to know more about drywall than a pro. I just laid out why saying your a pro, doesn't mean you know everything. So let's stick to my original bet, before you even came on the scene. Remember you joined the party late.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

TNTSERVICES said:


> Well I never accepted your bet, because I never claimed to know more about drywall than a pro. I just laid out why saying your a pro, doesn't mean you know everything. So let's stick to my original bet, before you even came on the scene. Remember you joined the party late.


So I do get my $50?


----------



## TimelessQuality

Mudshark said:


> I guess you never went to drywallers school, but that is one of the five qualities of paper tape.




School me Mudshark... What's the other 4?

(I'm paper all the way, BTW)


----------



## Paulie

2buckcanuck said:


> Ill take a free lunch:whistling
> 
> TNT and I can meet in battle creek, then he can give me the $1,000 bucks he will owe me:laughing:


Grand Rapids is just up the road. Gotta addition going on the south side of town. You guys can each take half and I'll take pictures.


----------



## Mudshark

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Whats ap?


AP is short for All Purpose Mud. Some of the tapers back east use it but I prefer taping mud for taping and finishing mud for finishing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would agree with that as I have never nor will ever put concrete backer board tape on my drywall :laughing:


Why not, don't you just hire sub-contractors to do it:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate

2buckcanuck said:


> yep, ill admit it, I hang out at houses late at night, sometimes I even wear gloves, Hell, maybe I'm the guy that OJ is looking for......
> 
> but it's still better than the place you hang out :clap:


Good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

CrpntrFrk said:


>


Haha! Nice CrpntrFrk.
That made me laugh.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Why not, don't you just hire sub-contractors to do it:whistling


Hahaha! Low blow.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

2buckcanuck said:


> Why not, don't you just hire sub-contractors to do it:whistling


Most of the time. I am the best drywaller I know though. Definitely not the fastest, but my ocd kicks in, the classic rock gets turned up and that chit gets perfect! 

That being said drywall work is no fun!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Low blow.


Oh I deserved it. Come sanding time Im out, meetings and all. Think about that next time your sanding... :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nathan is our supreme leader so what you see as screwed up Im sure is the first step towards drastic improvements which will inevitably draw in more members who you can kiwi about with all day. Dont abandon the dwt site, you guys belong there! :thumbsup:





You mean pull in more advertisers dont you?

People come and people go from that site. The site was doing well and now the search functions are totally screwed so that all the old posts are difficult to locate. We all find it much more difficult to navigate and there is a number of other glitches. 

The owner of facebook made himself unbelievably rich in a few short years and I see Nathan may have similar ambitions, thats understandable. Maybe he should hire some help to get DWT fixed instead of waiting to put his children to bed at night to find time to fix the wreckage over there. 

Dont get me wrong we appreciate Nathan for what he did to get DWT started a few years ago, but some of us that use it a bit DO NOT LIKE THE CHANGE.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Oh I deserved it. Come sanding time Im out, meetings and all. Think about that next time your sanding... :laughing:


I like sanding, it means your payday has arrived:clap:

But as your say in your statement, you can never find you GC's that day, your gone:whistling


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I also love sanding! Cuz I know its payday!! Woot Woot!
Or very shortly anyways.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

2buckcanuck said:


> I like sanding, it means your payday has arrived:clap:
> 
> But as your say in your statement, you can never find you GC's that day, your gone:whistling


Its because the drywaller is never finished when he says he is. I throw the light on the wall and let the pencil slaughter begin. If drywallers had the same attention to detail as a gc, well lets see, they would be gcs... :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its because the drywaller is never finished when he says he is. I throw the light on the wall and let the pencil slaughter begin. If drywallers had the same attention to detail as a gc, well lets see, they would be gcs... :whistling: :laughing:


Well you should hire tapers to tape, and not the drywallers, you might save on pencils :jester:


----------



## TNTRenovate

That's funny, I am always there to sand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its because the drywaller is never finished when he says he is. I throw the light on the wall and let the pencil slaughter begin. If drywallers had the same attention to detail as a gc, well lets see, they would be gcs... :whistling: :laughing:


Pfft! I could give you as many pencils as you want! Unfortunately, on 2buck's, Mudsharks & my jobs! You're doodling on walls will be no more!
You wont be able to find any touch-ups my friend!
The only thing you're going to be writing is a check


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

2buckcanuck said:


> Well you should hire tapers to tape, and not the drywallers, you might save on pencils :jester:


Thats a good idea. I can hire hangers, screwers, tapers, bedders, finishes, sanders, and cleaners... :no:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pfft! I could give you as many pencils as you want! Unfortunately, on 2buck's, Mudsharks & my jobs! You're doodling on walls will be no more!
> You wont be able to find any touch-ups my friend!
> The only thing you're going to be writing is a check


But your not in ohio.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

ohiohomedoctor said:


> But your not in ohio.


Haha! Thats right. So unfortunately....you most likely will be going around with a pencil behind whoever does your work...because its not us. lol


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Thats right. So unfortunately....you most likely will be going around with a pencil behind whoever does your work...because its not us. lol


I have some very good drywallers. We contract quite a bit of commercial drywall. No matter how good you are the light never lies. I did see two brothers in providence ri who plastered and that was amazing. No touch ups, no sanding, just troweled perfection. 

No you cant use that.. :whistling:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have some very good drywallers. We contract quite a bit of commercial drywall. No matter how good you are the light never lies. I did see two brothers in providence ri who plastered and that was amazing. No touch ups, no sanding, just troweled perfection.
> 
> No you cant use that.. :whistling:


Haha, dont need to preach to me about "the light never lies" my friend.
This is what we do. Day in and Day out. We sand with lights so you dont have to go around looking. It's already done. We don't get touch-ups because if there were any we caught them while we were sanding with lights.


----------



## Kiwiman

2Buck!!! Get back over to DWT, your lunch is getting cold :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Kiwiman said:


> 2Buck!!! Get back over to DWT, your lunch is getting cold :whistling


How was that having your head stuffed up a sheaps azz? :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Mudshark said:


> You mean pull in more advertisers dont you?
> 
> People come and people go from that site. The site was doing well and now the search functions are totally screwed so that all the old posts are difficult to locate. We all find it much more difficult to navigate and there is a number of other glitches.
> 
> The owner of facebook made himself unbelievably rich in a few short years and I see Nathan may have similar ambitions, thats understandable. Maybe he should hire some help to get DWT fixed instead of waiting to put his children to bed at night to find time to fix the wreckage over there.
> 
> *Dont get me wrong we appreciate Nathan for what he did to get DWT started a few years ago, but some of us that use it a bit DO NOT LIKE THE CHANGE*.


Mudshark, CT has been the guinea pig for the new format for a while now. So we know where your coming from with bugs and glitches. I'm sure DWT benefited, in that a lot of the bugs and fixes were taken care of before it was unveiled on DWT. What Nathan really needs is feedback on any issues with the new format. And the people that can help the most with that, is the established DWT members that have been over there for a while. So please be patient as things are certain to be better then ever on DWT. :thumbup:
But in the meantime, all of you DWT guy's and gal's are always' welcome here anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd

Sir Mixalot said:


> :nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke:


About time you came in here and restored order....:laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman

ohiohomedoctor said:


> How was that having your head stuffed up a sheaps azz? :laughing:


Huh? What did I miss, I couldn't be bothered reading the whole thread, who stuck my head up there? was it 2Buck? what did he say about me :sneaky2:
I haven't been here for a few years, I just heard there was a bar fight in the do-rock-inn, so came running over to have a look :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Huh? What did I miss, I couldn't be bothered reading the whole thread, who stuck my head up there? was it 2Buck? what did he say about me :sneaky2:
> I haven't been here for a few years, I just heard there was a bar fight in the do-rock-inn, so came running over to have a look :thumbup:


Post # 12 Kiwiman :laughing: http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/do-you-gap-your-sheets-mud-112331/


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Post # 12 Kiwiman :laughing: http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/do-you-gap-your-sheets-mud-112331/



Careful what you say to 2Buck guy's, I burnt myself at work one day, when I got home he had posted a pic (smiley) of a voodoo doll over a flame and he asked if I was feeling hot yet......I think I may have deserved it though :whistling


----------



## 2buckcanuck

you warned them
feeling hot yet:whistling


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> you warned them
> feeling hot yet:whistling


You bastard!!!! :furious: ............I'm too scared to light my smoke now


----------



## dsjohn

After reading through most of this thread I,ve realized it,s true--- most Gcs think they know everything when in reality they know little!!!! Mesh tape is like wiping youra$$ with a leaf when we all know what we should be using PAPER!!!! Couple of you guys should stick to what you know-- I,ll never argue with you guys on what to use trimming your windows[a kreg tool or biscut joiner ] so keep telling the drywall guy that makes a living at it [not every once an awhile] on what works -stick to what you really know!!!!! Just my 2cents worth. 32 years of drywalling experience lets me know that MESH TAPE SUCKS A$$


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

dsjohn said:


> After reading through most of this thread I,ve realized it,s true--- most Gcs think they know everything when in reality they know little!!!! Mesh tape is like wiping youra$$ with a leaf when we all know what we should be using PAPER!!!! Couple of you guys should stick to what you know-- I,ll never argue with you guys on what to use trimming your windows[a kreg tool or biscut joiner ] so keep telling the drywall guy that makes a living at it [not every once an awhile] on what works -stick to what you really know!!!!! Just my 2cents worth. 32 years of drywalling experience lets me know that MESH TAPE SUCKS A$$


I use baby wipes. Paper is the mesh tape of wiping your azz. Also, you need to fill out your profile, and post a proper introduction. For all we know you sell paper tape.. :whistling:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I use baby wipes. Paper is the mesh tape of wiping your azz. Also, you need to fill out your profile, and post a proper introduction. For all we know you sell paper tape.. :whistling:


Another DWT member Ohio:clap:

John is the plaster master over at DWT, You need to ask a Question about plaster,,, DSjohn is your man:clap:

Don't you love the mini invasion from DWT:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

2buckcanuck said:


> Another DWT member Ohio:clap:
> 
> John is the plaster master over at DWT, You need to ask a Question about plaster,,, DSjohn is your man:clap:
> 
> Don't you love the mini invasion from DWT:laughing:


Yes, you guys are cool in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk

2buckcanuck said:


> Another DWT member Ohio:clap:
> 
> John is the plaster master over at DWT, You need to ask a Question about plaster,,, DSjohn is your man:clap:
> 
> Don't you love the mini invasion from DWT:laughing:


I do I do!!

I classify myself as an all trades carpenter but drywall is one of my top if not the top favorite of mine. 

I do alot of things because I think I have a bit of ADD so I could not last doing one thing all my career. But, drywall I sometimes think I could definitely do all the time.

Please, stick around guys!!


----------



## Kiwiman

Paper vs Mesh?..... nah! ................ *Fibafuse!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

Kiwiman said:


> Paper vs Mesh?..... nah! ................ *Fibafuse!!!* :thumbsup:


Kiwiman - you trying to stir it up a bit?


----------



## Sir Mixalot

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yes, you guys are cool in my book :thumbsup:










.......:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Kiwiman - you trying to stir it up a bit?


Those damn Kiwi's

They found us Mudshark, Maybe we can hide at PT, till Nathan....
Fixes our FORUM


----------



## Sir Mixalot

2buckcanuck said:


> you warned them
> feeling hot yet:whistling


Feeling a little chipper are we? :whistling...:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

dsjohn said:


> After reading through most of this thread I,ve realized it,s true--- most Gcs think they know everything when in reality they know little!!!! Mesh tape is like wiping youra$$ with a leaf when we all know what we should be using PAPER!!!! Couple of you guys should stick to what you know-- I,ll never argue with you guys on what to use trimming your windows[a kreg tool or biscut joiner ] so keep telling the drywall guy that makes a living at it [not every once an awhile] on what works -stick to what you really know!!!!! Just my 2cents worth. 32 years of drywalling experience lets me know that MESH TAPE SUCKS A$$


Am I A "GC", sure, but I do most of my own work. I don't sub much work out. I do all my drywall, carpentry, minor plumbing and electrical. So I am speaking from what I know.

I'll ask you the same thing I asked 2buck, how much mesh have you installed? My guess is not a lot, if any, and your response will be because it sucks.

So it is okay for you to not have much experience with something and be the expert at it, but apparently GC's cannot? I know, I know, you have had to fix a lot of mesh jobs, but again, I am pretty positive that the problem, in most cases, had nothing to do with the tape, and more to do with the installation of the drywall and or mudding job.


----------



## What If

Kiwiman said:


> Mesh?..... nah! ................ *Fibafuse!!!* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

TNTSERVICES said:


> Am I A "GC", sure, but I do most of my own work. I don't sub much work out. I do all my drywall, carpentry, minor plumbing and electrical. So I am speaking from what I know.
> 
> I'll ask you the same thing I asked 2buck, how much mesh have you installed? My guess is not a lot, if any, and your response will be because it sucks.
> 
> So it is okay for you to not have much experience with something and be the expert at it, but apparently GC's cannot? I know, I know, you have had to fix a lot of mesh jobs, but again, I am pretty positive that the problem, in most cases, had nothing to do with the tape, and more to do with the installation of the drywall and or mudding job.


Ya but Rob, what you dont understand is when you say "How much mesh have you installed? My guess is probably not allot"
Well allot of tape to a guy who does general contracting and allot of tape to a professional taper, two completely different things.

If I say, I used mesh for a year and didn't like it! It sucked.
Well If I averaged taping one house a week at 5rolls of 500ft mesh per house. And instead of 52 weeks in a year, we'll say I only worked 48 for fun. Although lets be honest. Were tapers. So were broke! So odds are we did work 52 weeks. But just for fun, lets do the math on 48 weeks.
5Rolls a week (which isnt much) at 500ft a roll = 2500ft/wk.
2500 x 48 weeks = 120,000Ft of tape.

How many taping jobs did you do in a year? A couple little renos?
Maybe one a month? In which you maybe used....1roll of tape?

You gotta understand, we do this day in and day out.
When we say we only used it for a bit and didnt like it, its most likely more tape than what you will do in 5 years.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

TNTSERVICES said:


> Am I A "GC", sure, but I do most of my own work. I don't sub much work out. I do all my drywall, carpentry, minor plumbing and electrical. So I am speaking from what I know.
> 
> I'll ask you the same thing I asked 2buck, how much mesh have you installed? My guess is not a lot, if any, and your response will be because it sucks.
> 
> So it is okay for you to not have much experience with something and be the expert at it, but apparently GC's cannot? I know, I know, you have had to fix a lot of mesh jobs, but again, I am pretty positive that the problem, in most cases, had nothing to do with the tape, and more to do with the installation of the drywall and or mudding job.


Me again:clap:

Let me fulfill you with some Opinions on mesh, From what I gathered over at DWT.

A LOT OF IT DEALS WITH WHERE YOU LIVE

For example, those that live in extreme humid or coastal areas, tend to use mesh tape. Well those that live in more northern climates, or dry areas, go for the paper tape.

lets say if I were to pick on the kiwi's:whistling

Paper tape and all purpose mud just won't dry for them, they say it will stay wet for days, (same in Scotland too). Their more shocked at how much mud we used, opposed to hotmuds. Other places , that I have heard mentioned where they might use mesh in the states, are places like Florida, or Hawaii. These places don't have the drastic weather swings, Like say, Canada, or where you live.

There are other places where mesh will be used too, like stucco,veneer plaster, or cement board. Alot of guys will use it on old plaster repairs.

So, over at DWT, it's a world community, we accept things will be done different from area to area. What we don't accept, is some clown that comes on the site, and proclaims his way, is the right way, and the only way to do things. Even if someone agrees with them, they will try to knock him off his pedestal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

*For Sale*

For Sale - Partial roll of mesh tape.

Only used a few feet.

10 cents obo - plus shipping and handling charges


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Haha!!


----------



## Mudshark

I live in a coastal area with lots of humidity and paper tape is the tape of choice. I would say Vancouver Island has a similar climate to New Zealand. 



What the heck 2buck, when we put the tapes on it is wet so the rest is just a matter of drying out the tapes. Not a good enough excuse to warrant using hotmuds and fibre tape. Sure it takes a bit longer in these damper conditions to dry our tapes, that is what they make heaters for.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> I live in a coastal area with lots of humidity and paper tape is the tape of choice. I would say Vancouver Island has a similar climate to New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck 2buck, when we put the tapes on it is wet so the rest is just a matter of drying out the tapes. Not a good enough excuse to warrant using hotmuds and fibre tape. Sure it takes a bit longer in these damper conditions to dry our tapes, that is what they make heaters for.


I should let the kiwi's answer this one :laughing: 

But they don't get spoiled like us, getting heaters, dehumidifiers and so forth. Now we need Cazna to join here, I know he will explain it to you


----------



## Kiwiman

Mudshark said:


> Kiwiman - you trying to stir it up a bit?


:no:...... :sneaky2:


----------



## PowerWash

About 5 years ago a buddy of mine put a hot tub in his garage (after painting it). Within a year all the paper tape was peeling off (when I say all... I mean all). He went to lowes bought all purpose mud and a couple rolls of mesh tape. Somehow he convienced me to help (free beer:thumbsup. We used mesh tape on the butt ends, long ends and... wait for it... inside corners. We also used the funky little corner tool for pulling the mud on the inside corner . Then finished it off with Valspar primer and Valspar latex . He made the comment that it looked better than the sheetrock work inside the house :thumbup:. That was 4 years ago and it is still looking great to this day...:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot




----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Sir Mixalot said:


> .......:laughing:


Yeah f it your right. Go home drywallers! :laughing:

BTW mixalot you started with the whole your are welcome here crap. Figured it came from above. Guess not, soooo, you specialized guys are mindless nubes... :laughing:

The difference between me and you is after I finish the drywall they let me finish the job... :whistling:

Try paper taping some crown molding. Or managing some expectations.. Or anything that doesnt involve staring at a wall all day..

Is that better? :laughing:


Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi whack...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

PowerWash said:


> About 5 years ago a buddy of mine put a hot tub in his garage (after painting it). Within a year all the paper tape was peeling off (when I say all... I mean all). He went to lowes bought all purpose mud and a couple rolls of mesh tape. Somehow he convienced me to help (free beer:thumbsup. We used mesh tape on the butt ends, long ends and... wait for it... inside corners. We also used the funky little corner tool for pulling the mud on the inside corner . Then finished it off with Valspar primer and Valspar latex . He made the comment that it looked better than the sheetrock work inside the house :thumbup:. That was 4 years ago and it is still looking great to this day...:laughing:


And what kind of paint did you use the first time to cause all the tapes falling off!? :laughing:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> I should let the kiwi's answer this one :laughing:
> 
> But they don't get spoiled like us, getting heaters, dehumidifiers and so forth. Now we need Cazna to join here, I know he will explain it to you


It's taping mud that takes too long to dry, it seems to retain the moisture for longer, hot mud first coat has always been the norm here, our systems are governed (and monopolised) by "Winstones Wallboards" they sell the board, mud, papertape and make the rules accordingly, I must say their hotmud (Tradeset) is good stuff and is a different breed than any American stuff I've tried, there is still a huge number of Kiwi's that flip their finger at Winstones and use other brands (USG etc) regardless
Fibafuse for example is reported to be 70% stronger than papertape (and no I'm not going to debate that) yet they won't test and approve it for use....Why?....because it is made or marketed by their opposition, what better product for an earthquake battered area like ours. I did a relocateable house with Fibafuse and after it was relocated the board itself broke but the joins didn't.

As far as humidity in NZ is concerned it depends where you live, during the summer my area (eastcoast south Is) is hot and dry, over on the westcoast (south Is) it's hot and wet.....get you mind out of the gutter :sneaky2:


----------



## Mudshark

PowerWash said:


> About 5 years ago a buddy of mine put a hot tub in his garage (after painting it). Within a year all the paper tape was peeling off (when I say all... I mean all). He went to lowes bought all purpose mud and a couple rolls of mesh tape. Somehow he convienced me to help (free beer:thumbsup. We used mesh tape on the butt ends, long ends and... wait for it... inside corners. We also used the funky little corner tool for pulling the mud on the inside corner . Then finished it off with Valspar primer and Valspar latex . He made the comment that it looked better than the sheetrock work inside the house :thumbup:. That was 4 years ago and it is still looking great to this day...:laughing:


When your buddy put the paper tape on five years ago, did he use the correct product to adhere the tape. (ie taping mud)??? If it all peeled off it sounds like it may have likely been a case of someone not knowing better using regular mud rather than taping mud. 

The drywall we put in houses and around bathtubs is not designed to be waterproof. That is why drywall is usually covered with a good paint that will resist water. How was it originally covered??

Your story may tell us that paper tape failed and when you replaced it with mesh and covered it it didnt fail (yet). It sounds to me that when he first put it in 5 years ago it may not have been done correctly.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ohiohomedoctor said:


> you specialized guys are mindless nubes... :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi Kiwi whack...


You might want to re-think that one:whistling


----------



## PrecisionTaping

and the discussion is heating up as we go into the 12th page of this epic paper vs mesh discussion!! Lets get ready to ruuuummmble!!


----------



## Mudshark

Somehow reading many of the posts I am reminded of that old saying..

Jack of All Trades - Master of none


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I really dont care. I was just responding to be called an azz kisser. To each his own. You do you, I do me.


And oh yeah, the specialized animal dies. I think that was darwin but Im a little tipsy.. 

We cool, we cool....


----------



## Sir Mixalot

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I really dont care. I was just responding to be called an azz kisser.


Ok. I take my smiley back. And your not an a$$ kisser anymore.


----------



## PowerWash

Mudshark said:


> When your buddy put the paper tape on five years ago, did he use the correct product to adhere the tape. (ie taping mud)??? If it all peeled off it sounds like it may have likely been a case of someone not knowing better using regular mud rather than taping mud.
> 
> The drywall we put in houses and around bathtubs is not designed to be waterproof. That is why drywall is usually covered with a good paint that will resist water. How was it originally covered??
> 
> Your story may tell us that paper tape failed and when you replaced it with mesh and covered it it didnt fail (yet). It sounds to me that when he first put it in 5 years ago it may not have been done correctly.


The house was less than year old when he painted and put the hot tub in. I am pretty sure he used the same cheap Valspar stuff to paint before re-taping. I am sure it was already primed because this was a tract home and that is the way all the tract home garages around here get finished in my area (no finish coat of mud and spray primed along with inside of the house).

It sure is funny that the mesh and all purpose held up better than the paper.:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Sir Mixalot said:


> Ok. I take my smiley back. And your not an a$$ kisser anymore.


:laughing: dont feed the mods... :whistling:  kiwi!


----------

